# [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P (Update)



## rabensang (25. März 2009)

*Noctua NH-U12P*
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Vor kurzem stellte ich euch den NF-P12 Lüfter und die NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste von Noctua vor. Jetzt folgt der Towerkühler des österreichischen Aushängeschilds für Kühltechnik. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


     Noctua ist schon lange kein unbekannter Kühlerproduzent mehr und vermarktet mit seinen Produkten, Silent und Premium Komponenten.  Der Hersteller entstand übrigens aus einer Kooperation der taiwanesischen Firma Kolink und dem österreichischen Distributor Rascom.

     Über die Jahre entwickelte sich Noctua zu einem Hersteller, der in seinen Produkten, Exklusivität, Premium- und  Silenteigenschaften vereint. Um sich gegen die ständig wachsende, asiatische Konkurrenz durchzusetzen, bedarf es Innovationen und vielen Besonderheiten, sowie Qualität, Support, Leistung usw. Noctua versucht diese Eigenschaften durch fortwährende Forschung, Entwicklung  und der Hilfe des österreichischen Instituts für Wärmeübertragung und Ventilatorentechnik (ÖIWV) zu schaffen. Dank der Unterstützung des  ÖIWV wird der Einsatz modernster wissenschaftlicher Meß-, Simulations- und Berechnungstechnologien im Bereich R&D ermöglicht.

  Ob sich all die Mühe Lohnt zeigt sich in diesem Review.






*Spezifikationen*



*Kühlkörper:*


*Format:* -      120x120x25 mm
*Sockelkompatibilität:*      LGA 775, AM2, AM2+, AM3 (Montagekit für ältere AMD Sockel auf Anfrage)  ->Noctua bietet für Sockel 1366 einen      extra Kühler an<-
*Taktfrequenzen:*      Für alle Taktfrequenzen freigegeben.
*Abmessungen:*  158(H) x 126(W) x 71(D)mm (nur      Kühlkörper)
*Gewicht:* 600 g      (ohne Lüfter), 770 g (mit Lüfter)
*Material:* Kupfer      (Boden und Heat-Pipes), Aluminium (Kühlrippen), verlötet & vernickelt
*Lüfter-Kompatibilität:*      120x120x25mm / 120x120x38mm (auch 2 Lüfter montierbar!)
*Garantie:* 6      Jahre
 

*Lüfter:*


*Format:* -      120x120x25 mm
*Lagertyp:* -      SSO-Bearing
*Blattgeometrie:* - Nine      Blade Design mit VCN
*Umdrehungsgeschw. (+/-10%):* - 1300 RPM
*Umdrehungsgeschw. mit L.N.A. (+/-10%):* - 1100 RPM
*U**mdrehungsgeschw. mit U.L.N.A. (+/-10%):* - 900 RPM
*Volumenstrom:* - 92,3      m³/h
*Volumenstrom mit L.N.A.:* - 78,5 m³/h
*Volumenstrom mit U.L.N.A.:* - 63,4 m³/h
*Geräuschentwicklung:* - 19,8 dB(A)
*Geräuschentwicklung mit L.N.A.:* - 16,9 dB(A)
*Geräuschentwicklung mit U.L.N.A.:* - 12,6 dB(A)
*Statischer Druck:* - 1,68 mm H2O
*Statischer Druck mit L.N.A.:* - 1,43 mm H2O
*Statischer Druck mit U.L.N.A.:* - 1,21 mm H2O
*Leistungsaufnahme:* - 1,08 W
*Stromstärke:* - 0,09 A
*Betriebsspannung:* - 12 V
*MTBF:* - >      150.000 h
*Garantie:* 6 Jahre
 

*Wärmeleitpaste:*



*Inhalt:* 1,4ml      (für mindestens 15 Anwendungen)
*Dichte:* 2,49g/cm³
*Farbe:* Grau
*Empfohlene Lagerzeit:* bis zu 2 Jahre
*Empfohlene Nutzungsdauer (auf der CPU):* bis zu 3 Jahre
*Maximale Betriebstemperatur:* -50°C bis +110°C
*Empfohlene Betriebstemperatur:* -40°C bis +90°C
 


*Verpackung/Lieferumfang
* 
  Noctua bestückt den kleinen, stabilen Würfel mit massig wichtigen und informativen Daten, ohne das etwas davon deplatziert oder füllend wirkt. Die Farbgebung ist herstellertypisch. Alles wurde auf Englisch abgedruckt, außer die Kurzbeschreibung auf der linken Seite des Kartons. Diese wurde in 5 weiteren Sprachen publiziert, darunter auch Deutsch. Auf dieser Seite finden sich auch noch einige Awards, die mit der NH-U Serie eingeheimst wurden.  

  Die Vorderseite zeigt eine Kurzversion der Features, welche auf der Rückseite detailiert dargestellt sind. Das kleine Sichtfenster bietet einen Blick auf den NF-P12 Lüfter. Außer den Features findet sich noch eine Erklärung zu den Eigenschaften der Rotorblätter, des 120mm Fan´s. Auf der rechten Seite wird das Montagesystem für beide Sockel, in Bildern erklärt. Im unteren Teil sind Abmaße und eine Zubehör Liste zu finden. Zu guter letzt hat Noctua, dem Deckel, Bilder und die Spezifikationen des Lüfters, sowie Kühlers spendiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​    Beim öffnen des Würfels, kommen zwei weitere Kartons zum Vorschein, die die Komponenten unterteilen. Lüfter und Kühler werden extra verpackt, sowie Montagematerial und restlicher Lieferumfang. 

  Beim NH-U12P kann man nicht von einfachem Zubehör sprechen, sondern muss es als Fusion hochwertigster High-End-Komponenten ansehen, da Lüfter und Wärmeleitpaste in vollwertigen und nicht abgespeckten Versionen enthalten sind. Mit dem NF-P12 deponiert Noctua einen großzügig ausgestatteten und leistungsstarken 120mm Fan, der mit Leistung, Luftdurchsatz und Laufruhe punkten kann. Eine vollwertige Spritze der vielmals ausgezeichneten Wärmeleitpaste NT-H1 liegt ebenso bei, wie SecuFirm™ Montage-Kits für LGA775 & AM2(+)/AM3. Um das Paket komplett zu gestallten, steckt sogar ein Schraubendreher mit drin. Außerdem enthält der Kühler eine sehr detailierte und ausgiebig beschriebene, englische Anleitung.  Beide Sockelmontagen werden ausführlich und getrennt voneinander erklärt. Auf der Herstellerseite findet man die Anleitung in weiteren Sprachen, darunter Deutsch. 
  Hier eine detailierte Zubehör Liste:


1x Noctua      "NH-U12P"
 1x Noctua NF-P12  120x120x25mm Lüfter
1x Anleitung
1x Low-Noise      Adapter für Lüfter
1x      Ultra-Low-Noise Adapter für Lüfter
 1x Montagekit AMD AM2/AM3
1x Montagekit      Intel LGA 775
1x NT-H1      Wärmeleitpaste
4x      Montagebügel für die Lüfter
4x      Puffer-Streifen für die Lüfter
4x      Montageschraube für Montagekits
2x      Federschraube zur Montage
1x      Schraubendreher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 



*Verarbeitung/Details*

Vor einiger Zeit, testete ich den NF-P12 Lüfter und die NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste. Deswegen verweise ich hier auf die beiden Threads. Im weiteren Verlauf, steht der Kühlkörper im Mittelpunkt.

*Lüfter: *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/43614-usertest-noctua-nf-p12.html 

*Wärmeleitpaste:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/40682-kurztest-noctua-nt-h1-waermeleitpaste.html


*Kühler:*

              Beim Noctua NH-U12P handelt es sich um einen Turmkühler, der dank des hohen Abstands der Fins, auf niedrige Drehzahlen und somit auf Silent-Betrieb ausgelegt ist. Für die Ableitung der Wärme sorgen vier,  6mm dicke, Heatpipes und ganze 36 Alu-Lamellen. Durch das matte Design der Fins und die Vernickelung der restlichen Bestandteile, bekommt der Kühler ein exzellentes Aussehen.  

Die leicht versetzten und U-förmigen Kupfer- Heatpipes sind mit der Kupfer- Bodenplatte und den 0,5mm dicken Alulamellen verlötet. Eine etwas ungewöhnliche Verarbeitung der Bodenplatte sorgt für optimale Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten.  Durch die feine Rillen-Textur wird, insbesondere bei hochviskosen Pasten, die Gefahr ungleichmäßiger Verteilung, sowie von Lufteinschlüssen minimiert. Hinzu kommt, dass die Bodenplatte sehr eben und plan ist. 

  Die Heatpipes sind ordentlich gebogen, sauber verschlossen und weisen keine gedrückten oder gequetschten Stellen auf. Gegenüber anderen Kühlern sind die Alulamellen des NH-U12P sehr stabil und nicht scharf. 
  Am Kühlkörper kann man 2 Lüfter befestigen. Montagematerial liegt dafür genügend bei. 

  Das komplette Paket gibt keinen Grund zum beanstanden und die Verarbeitung aller Komponenten liegt auf höchstem Niveau. Die Prägung in Form des Noctua Logos unterstreicht den Premiumcharakter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 


*Techniken

*


> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Quelle:Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!





*Montage*

  Beide Montagesysteme sind in der ausführlichen und bebilderten Anleitung sehr detailiert beschrieben. Andere Sprachen sind hier verfügbar:



Deutsch
Englisch
Spanisch
Französisch
 



  Um zu wissen ob der NH-U12P auf das jeweilige Mainboard passt, gibt es hier eine Liste: Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

     Je nach dem in welcher Umgebung der Kühler zum Einsatz kommt, liegen Vibrationsdämpfer und Spannungsadapter bei.


*Sockel 775*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
     Zuerst werden die beiden Befestigungswinkel von unten an die Bodenplatte des NH-U12P geschraubt. Wie bei jedem Kühler ohne Push-Pins, erfolgt die Montage mit einer Backplate. Diese sitzt auf der Rückseite des Mainboards und wird mit Hilfe zweier Montagebrücken, welche sich auf der Prozessorseite befinden, verschraubt. Vor dem Befestigen muss man jedoch entschieden haben, in welche Richtung der Kühler zeigen soll. Zur finalen Montage wird der NH-U12P nun mittels zweier Federschrauben an den zwei Montagebrücken fixiert. Ganz zuletzt muss der Lüfter mit den beiliegenden Drahtspangen am Kühler angebracht werden. Zuvor sollte man die beiden Silikonstreifen auf den Kühlrippen aufkleben, um Vibrationen zu vermeiden.

  Zur Installation des NH-U12P muss das Mainboard ausgebaut werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​ * 
Sockel AM2(+)/AM3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bei der Sockel 775 Montage auch, müssen zwei Montagewinkel von unten an die Bodenplatte des NH-U12P geschraubt werden. Jedoch sollte man hier schon entscheiden in welche Richtung der Kühler verbaut wird, da es zwei Arten Winkel gibt. Jetzt verschraubt man die mitgelieferte Backplate für Sockel AM2(+) mit den Montagebrücken und befestigt den Kühler durch die beiden Federschrauben auf der CPU. Zu guter letzt noch den Lüfter und die Silikonstreifen installieren.

 Anders als beim Sockel 775, ist es nicht nötig das Mainboard auszubauen, da die Montagebrücken auch mit der Stockplate verschraubt werden können. Zur besseren Handhabung und ordentlichem Halt empfiehlt es sich die Hauptplatine auszubauen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


*
Testaufbau*

  Alle Kühler werden auf einem offenen Teststand, ohne unterstützende Gehäuse-Lüfter geprüft und zeigen somit ihre reine Leistung. Als Unterlage dient ein Maximus II Formula von Asus und ein Q6600, der mit verschiedenen Taktraten und Spannungen betrieben wird. 

  Jeder Kühler wird mit seinem Standardlüfter und einem Einheitslüfter getestet. Dadurch erkennt man die vom Hersteller erwartete Leistung bzw. die reine Kühlerleistung. Als Einheitsfan kommt der Noctua NF-P12 zum Einsatz und wird bei Kühlern ohne Lüfter, als Standardfan verwendet. Dieser läuft mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen. Als Wärmeleitpaste dient die Noctua NT-H1.

Falls es möglich ist, werden 2 Noctua Lüfter am Kühler befestigt.

  Alle Kerne des Prozessors werden mit Prime auf 100% ausgelastet. Das Programm wird  solange laufen gelassen, bis sich die Temperatur nicht mehr ändert. Danach wird die Kerntemperatur mit Hilfe von HWMonitor ausgelesen, ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Lufttemperatur abgezogen. Dadurch errechnet sich die Delta-Temperatur. 

  Um die CPU zu schonen, wird bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nur bis 3,3 GHz bzw. 1,3 Volt getestet.





*Testsystem:*
*
  Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
  Asus Maximus II Formula
  G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800
  XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
  Corsair TX650W*





*Testlauf*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Wie man sieht liegen alle Kühler mit Standardlüfter fast gleich auf, bis auf den Thermolab Kühler , der von hohem Luftdurchsatz profitiert. Setzt man jedoch auf einen Einheitsfan, zeigen sich große Unterschiede. Die EKL Groß Clockner-Kopie von Aerocool verliert bei sinkender Drehzahl an Leistung und schwächelt stark. Der Zerotherm-Kühler zeigt ebenfalls Leistungseinbußen. Doch genau hier offenbart der NH-U12P seine Stärke und kann sich mit sinkender Drehzahl immer weiter vom Testfeld absetzen. Dabei liegt er gleich auf mit dem stark kühlenden Baram. Hätte ich mit weiter sinkender Drehzahl getestet, würde sich der NH-U12P weiter von der Konkurrenz entfernen. 





*Fazit*

*Die Österreicher von Noctua haben genau das geschafft, was sie erreichen wollten. Einen exzellenten Kühler mit guter Leistung herauszubringen, der  auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen keine Schwäche zeigt. Das besonders umfangreiche Komplettpaket macht ihn zum Spitzenreiter in Sachen Zubehör. Weitere Pluspunkte werden mit der  brillanten Verarbeitung, der geringen Lautstärke und dem vortrefflichen Noctua-Service gesammelt. Die Montage ist zwar ein wenig umständlicher als bei der Konkurrenz, biete dafür aber sehr guten Halt. Empfehlenswert sollte der Kühler nicht nur Silentfreaks und Übertakter sein, sondern auch für Anfänger, die durch das komplette Zubehör und die detailierte Anleitung einen extrem leichten Start in Sachen Kühlerwechsel haben. 

  Wer bereit ist, den gerechtfertigten Preis von ca. 58€* zu zahlen, bekommt ein Premium Produkt aller erster Güte.
* 
----------------------------------------------​ 
**Erhältlich bei Caseking.de*​


----------



## rabensang (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Bilder 1


----------



## rabensang (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Bilder 3


----------



## rabensang (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Bilder 4


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Sehr guter test
hast ja dafür bis in frühen morgenstunden geackert!

Aber der Noctua wäre nix für mich.
Wenn mann den q6600 ein bisschen höher OCen will ist er leider zu schwach.
Ansonsten ein edles Gerät was sich auch im Preis niederschlägt!

mfg


----------



## HawkAngel (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Echt ein schöner Test und vorallem die Qualität und Quantität der Bilder ist echt klasse. Das Teil sieht wirklich schmucke aus, aber schade, dass Optik nicht immer auch auf die Leistung schließen lässt.^^


----------



## rabensang (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Danke.

Aber den Q6600 wirst du kaum höher als 3,6-3,8 Ghz stabil bringen..... 

Der Preis ist gerechtfertigt, da du eine Paste im Wert von 7€ im Packet hast und einen Lüfter der auch ca. 17€ kostet. Also bezahlst du für den Kühler ca 34€ und das kann kaum zu viel sein, denke ich.

Man muss halt selbst Prioritäten setzen. Das macht halt jeder anders.


----------



## HawkAngel (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Gerechtfertigt hin oder her, denn die anderen Komponenten sind ja in ihren Kategorien auch schon teuer.^^

Es gibt halt genügend andere Hardware, die in der gleichen Liga spielt, aber günstiger ist. Nichts desto trotz, der Kühler sieht super aus und diese besondere Optik und das kleine bisschen mehr Liebe in der Produktion, lässt Noctua sich eben gut bezahlen.


----------



## Uziflator (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Klasse Test, wieder mal!

Der Preis für den Kühler ist schon gerechtfertigt, das ganze Zubehör was dabei ist kostet ja auch schon und man bekommtzB kostenlos ein Befestigungskit für LGA1366.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

wiedermal ein klasse test


----------



## Der Dudelsack (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Sehr schöner test.
Mal wieder!!!
Bist du tatsächlich schon wieder an einen Kühler zum testen gekommen!!!


----------



## ManuelB (25. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Hallo,
bei der Montage für den AM2 Sockel gehören die roten Kunststoffscheiben meiner Meinung nach anderes herum, so dass die "Stifte/Gewinde" der Backplate in diese hineinragen können.

Ansonsten schöner Test und ich bin mit dem Noctua voll zufrieden 

MfG
Manu


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Sehr guter Test sehr Umfangreich, hast dir ja viel Arbeit gemacht aber lohnt sich anscheinend.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

@rabensang
Du hast natürlich Recht.Sind halt hochwertige Produkte und zusammen ist das auch ein guter Preis.
Um einen Q6600 bei 3,6-3,8GHz stabil zu kriegen ist auch eine hohe Vcore nötig wo die Luftkühlung im allgemeinen natürlich an ihre Grenzen gerät.

mfg


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

guter test danke. da ich den gleichen kühler verbaut habe freu ich mich natürlich immerwieder
wenn tests so gut ausfallen. und das nach fast nem jahr indem der schon auf dem markt ist.

so solls sein


----------



## lumi (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

schöner test

ich hab den noctua ebenfalls verbaut, für extremes oc gibts sicher bessere, aber verarbeitung und qualität suchen ihres gleichen.

ich bin voll zufrieden damit, und kann ihn nur jedem empfehlen der großen wert auf ein qualitativ hochwertiges produkt mit guter kühlleistung legt.

ledeglich den zweiten lüfter kann ich nicht empfehlen, das waren rausgeschmissene 20 euro. bei mir hat sich die temperatur nicht merklich verbessert.


----------



## Scorp (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Gelungener, nein grandioser Test!
Nur hätte ich eine Frage: 
Ich möchte mir demnächst meinen Q9650 (Standard Takt bei 1,1 V Undervolted[tiefer kann man es im Bios net einstellen *heul*]) mit einem gescheihten Kühler verheiraten. 
Was empfiehlt sich da jetzt eher? Der Thermolab oder der Noctua?
Ich würde aufgrund des Preises und der minimal besseren Werte zwar eher zum Thermolab tendieren, doch wie sieht es mit der Qualität aus? Rentiert es sich für fast das doppelte den Noctua zu kaufen?


----------



## rabensang (26. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

@all:

Danke.



Uziflator schrieb:


> Klasse Test, wieder mal!
> 
> Der Preis für den Kühler ist schon gerechtfertigt, das ganze Zubehör was dabei ist kostet ja auch schon und man bekommtzB kostenlos ein Befestigungskit für LGA1366.



Ja der Service von Noctua ist vortrefflich. Kann man nix sagen.




Der Dudelsack schrieb:


> Sehr schöner test.
> Mal wieder!!!
> Bist du tatsächlich schon wieder an einen Kühler zum testen gekommen!!!



Ich hab auch noch den Brocken rumliegen




schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> @rabensang
> Du hast natürlich Recht.Sind halt hochwertige Produkte und zusammen ist das auch ein guter Preis.
> Um einen Q6600 bei 3,6-3,8GHz stabil zu kriegen ist auch eine hohe Vcore nötig wo die Luftkühlung im allgemeinen natürlich an ihre Grenzen gerät.
> 
> mfg



Im 24/7 Setup sollte man nicht höher ale 1,4-1,5 V gehen und ist eigentlich nicht empfehlenswert. Das schafft der Noctua auch noch. 




diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> guter test danke. da ich den gleichen kühler verbaut habe freu ich mich natürlich immerwieder
> wenn tests so gut ausfallen. und das nach fast nem jahr indem der schon auf dem markt ist.
> 
> so solls sein



Ja, für sein alter schlägt sich der Noctua gut.




SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Test sehr Umfangreich, hast dir ja viel Arbeit gemacht aber lohnt sich anscheinend.



Ja hat ein wenig mühe gemacht. Aber ich denke, die Mühe hat sich gelohnt. Jeder User der ein positives Kommentar da lässt und sich ein besseres Bild über das Produkt machen kann, entschädigt mich.




lumi schrieb:


> schöner test
> 
> ich hab den noctua ebenfalls verbaut, für extremes oc gibts sicher bessere, aber verarbeitung und qualität suchen ihres gleichen.
> 
> ...



Naja unter Last bringt ein 2. Lüfter ca. 5°C, ob sich das lohnt muss jeder selber wissen.




Scorp schrieb:


> Gelungener, nein grandioser Test!
> Nur hätte ich eine Frage:
> Ich möchte mir demnächst meinen Q9650 (Standard Takt bei 1,1 V Undervolted[tiefer kann man es im Bios net einstellen *heul*]) mit einem gescheihten Kühler verheiraten.
> Was empfiehlt sich da jetzt eher? Der Thermolab oder der Noctua?
> Ich würde aufgrund des Preises und der minimal besseren Werte zwar eher zum Thermolab tendieren, doch wie sieht es mit der Qualität aus? Rentiert es sich für fast das doppelte den Noctua zu kaufen?



Der Baram ist relativ gut verarbeitet, kommt aber kaum an die Qualität des Noctua ran. Beim meinem Baram fängt das Kupfer schon an zu oxidieren/korrodieren. Der 40€ teure Thermolab wird ohne Lüfter ausgeliefert und wurde mit dem ca. 17€teuren NF-P12 Lüfter getestet. Also wärst du hier auch schon bei 57 €. Falls du ausser Leistung noch auf Lautstärke achtest greife lieber zum Noctua, da dieser auch bei niedriger Drehzahl gut kühlt. Also überlegs dir nochmal. du kannst mich auch per PM kontaktieren, falls du nochwas wissen willst.


----------



## Dae666mon (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Moin

Ich hab in meinem Sys seit kurzem auch den Noctua NH-U12P auf meinem C2D 6420 @ 3.2 GHZ verbaut. Im Moment noch mit billiger Silikonpaste und hab im Idle eine Temp von 32 Grad, mit Prime 95 lieg ich bei 53 Grad. Bei mir ist es teilweise so, dass mein Kühler bis zu einer Stunde im passiven Betrieb läuft, bevor der Lüfter anspringt. Werd die Tage neue Paste kaufen und einen Enermax Everest Lüfter.


----------



## rabensang (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Bist du jetzt damit unzufrieden, dass dein Lüfter nich anspringt?
Nutzt du die beigelegte NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste denn nicht?


----------



## dbpaule (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Ich möchte noch ein Paar Werte vom EKL Brocken beisteuern, weil er ja auch erwähnt wurde im Test. Getestet wurde mit einem E7300 @ 1,45V @ 3600MHz bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 19°C. Ich gebe hier die Deltatemperaturen an.

Stocklüfter @ 800U/min
Idle: 22°C
Load: 55°C

Noiseblocker XL1 @ 1000U/min
Idle: 20°C
Load: 46°C

Stocklüfter @ 1500U/min
Idle: 19°C
Load: 41°C

Der Brocken liefert also ordentliche Ergebnisse ab. Sobald ich einen Quad in die Finger bekomme, werde ich damit gegentesten.

MfG, Paule


----------



## rabensang (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*



dbpaule schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch ein Paar Werte vom EKL Brocken beisteuern, weil er ja auch erwähnt wurde im Test. Getestet wurde mit einem E7300 @ 1,45V @ 3600MHz bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 19°C. Ich gebe hier die Deltatemperaturen an.
> 
> Stocklüfter @ 800U/min
> Idle: 22°C
> ...



Ja mach das mal. Der Brocken läuft bei mir auch gerade zum testen.


----------



## Dae666mon (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*



rabensang schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt damit unzufrieden, dass dein Lüfter nich anspringt?
> Nutzt du die beigelegte NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste denn nicht?



Unzufrieden bin ich gar nicht, dass heisst ja in meinem Fall das der Kühler ziemlich effektiv arbeitet und das mein Luftstrom im Gehäuse in Ordnung ist. Den Enermax hol ich auch nur, weil meine anderen Lüfter blaue LED´s haben.

Ich hab den Kühler von nem Kumpel bekommen, mit dem Sockel 775 Zubehör, aber leider ohne den Rest, daher hab ich erstmal die Wärmeleitpaste genommen die ich noch da hatte. Werd aber mir entweder die Zalman oder von Arctic neue Paste holen.


----------



## rabensang (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Am besten arbeitet der Kühler mit dem hauseigenen Lüfter zusammen. Wenn dann die von Arctic. Die ist besser als die Zalman.


----------



## Scorp (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Hey, mir fällt noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag ein.
Du gibst dir doch so viel Mühe mit den Bildern, dann lade evtl doch 2 oder 3 der Besten 
in High Res im Anhang rauf!


----------



## rabensang (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Kann ich machen, nur für was soll das gut sein????


----------



## Scorp (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Nun, ich bin z.B bin so ein Freak der sich das als Dektop Hintergrund einstellt. XD
Abgesehen da von, kann man sich gerade kleinere Details dann genauer anschauen. Hier z.B der Gesamt Inhalt der Packung, da könnte man ran zoomen und sich die Teile genauer anschauen.
Ist jetzt halt meine Meinung, ob es jetzt genutzt werden würde, kann ich alleine nicht beurteilen, aber ich würde es auf jeden Fall benutzten!


----------



## rabensang (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

In der Hinsicht werde ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen


----------



## The_Final (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*

Ich wär auch dafür. Sich ein paar Details genauer ansehen zu können wäre sicher interessant. Ich werd mir den Kühler wohl auch holen, sobald ich mein neues System kaufe.


----------



## Dae666mon (29. März 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*



rabensang schrieb:


> Am besten arbeitet der Kühler mit dem hauseigenen Lüfter zusammen. Wenn dann die von Arctic. Die ist besser als die Zalman.



Moin

Ich werd wohl ne Tube Silver 5 holen, hatte vorher die Silver 2o3 und war damit sehr zufrieden. Ich werd dann, wenn ich den Enermax hab, die Temps mit dem Noctua und Enermax vergleichen und dann hier posten. Werd übrigens auch die anderen 2 120er gegen die Enermax austauschen.


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

Temperatur-Update


----------



## lemon (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Noctua NH-U12P*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Der Preis für den Kühler ist schon gerechtfertigt, das ganze Zubehör was dabei ist kostet ja auch schon und man bekommtzB kostenlos ein Befestigungskit für LGA1366.



Das stimmt zwar, aber fürn Core i7 ist der eigentliche LGA1366-Lüfter von Noctua besser. Noch besser fände ich wäre ein Zalman QNPS9900 LED.
Der ist zwar überdimensional groß aber ich habe ihn gestern bei nem Kollegen eingebaut und der kühlt ordentlich !
Und soweit ich weiß, ist der Zalman auch billiger. Bei Alternate kostet der jetzt nur noch 44 €.


----------



## rabensang (9. Mai 2009)

Der Zalman ist aber auch verdammt laut.

MFG


----------



## legacyofart (9. Mai 2009)

Jo ich würde niemals nen Noctua gegen nen Zalman tauschen..


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Mai 2009)

also hab den noctua auch und bin voll und ganz zufrieden.
läuft bei mir wunderbar semipassiv
und der preis ist schon ok, das befestigungskit für meinen 754er war innerhalb von 4 Tagen da, respekt, und alles kostenlos

zum test: absolut geiler test, schön viele bilder etc.


----------



## lemon (20. Mai 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Der Zalman ist aber auch verdammt laut.
> 
> MFG



Echt ? Findest du ? Also vllt. ist der lauter im Messgerät aber hören tuh ich den nicht.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (22. Mai 2009)

Obwohl es ein österreichischer Hersteller ist,ist der Noctua dennoch ein sehr guter Kühler!!


----------



## pc-samurai (11. Juni 2009)

Verdammt guter Test!!

Kannste stolz auf dich sein rabensang

Ich muss sagen, ob wohl ich schon wieder knapp 350 € für Gehäuse (TT Spedo Window), Kühler (Alpenföhn Brocken + Alpenföhn Lüfter), Pasten(verschiedene), BluRay Kombo Laufwerk ,  ausgegeben habe, war ich nicht bereit, den Noctua zu bezahlen, da meinte mein Stiefvater, der mich zu Caseking gefahren hatte, dass die Paar Euros für den Noctua ich auch noch hätte, tja so sind halt Väter, kaufen auch nur schrott, aber dann wenns darum geht, dass ihre Söhne mal Urlaubsgeld bekommen.....

Naja ich bin auf jeden Fall immer für nen Hardware kauf zu haben und bin mit meinem Brocken sehr zu frieden!!

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## crah (8. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mir das AMD Retention Kit bestellt damit ich den Kühler einmal  um 90°drehen kann dummerweise ist mir gestern nacht beim Einbau eine  Kunstoff unterlegscheibe verloren gegangen.
Die wird ja zwischen Mainboard und der Befestigung des Kühlers gelegt.
Nun wusste ich nicht genau wenn ich die Stelle ohne scheibe lasse ob ich  dann meine Hardware schrotte.
Kann mir das eine Sagen wenn ich die Unterlgescheibe weglassen würde.
Was könnte denn man als ersatz nehmen?


mfg crah


----------



## rabensang (9. Mai 2010)

Frag doch einfach nochmal bei noctua an und schilder die Sache. Ansonsten kannst du dir aus etwas dickerem Papier was basteln.

MFG


----------



## Rally (31. Mai 2011)

Habe folgendes Problem: Habe den Kühler auf nem AM3 Board verschraubt mit derr Ausrichtung Luft nach hinten raus, also wie in den Abbildungen. Die roten Halterungen habe ich anders rum verschraubt, was wohl auch  richtig ist. Problem: Rechner startet nicht! Lüfter drehen zwar, aber nix passiert! Mit meinem alten Kühler, einen Thermalright True Black läuft alles problemlos. habe die verschraubung geprüft kann aber nix finden. Die weissen Unterlegplättchen werden doch oberhalb des MB gelegt oder? Also Backplate > MB > Plättchen 

Kann es an der Backplate liegen? beim Thermalright hab ich ne andere verwendet.


----------

